# How do I make my nail beds bigger?!



## Mckenzie Clay (Jan 4, 2015)

All my life I've always had small nails. Ive never been a big biter (although I have occasionally) but I do keep them short. I've seen some stuff to help but that's mostly for people who bite. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 4, 2015)

Personally, the only thing I've found which kind of helps is to "train" your nails by regularly pushing back the cuticles. This has helped elongate my nail beds a bit.

Aside from that, I'm afraid it's a matter of what you're born with :/


----------



## kittenbiscuits (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah I think it's a matter of genes. Unfortunately. But try painting to your cuticles.... If you do it enough you can get pretty good at it. I paint to my cuticles and don't have issues with it. Just keep them pushed back all the time.


----------



## Esthylove (Jan 12, 2015)

I believe I saw on pinterest that putting coconut oil on your nails every day helps them grow, I do not know if this is true or if it helps the nail beds. But it might be worth a shot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dazzleglamnails (Feb 14, 2015)

Try gently pushing back your cuticles, try to stop biting your nails, and take biotin to help grow your nails out.


----------

